# Finally finished cleaning up my gto engine bay.



## Beeste (Oct 25, 2005)

Bought this project car last September and boy was it in a mess. It's an early 2003 Lumina SS, better known as a Monaro in the UK. The body work is shot and needs a respray. I took a few before shots after new pacesetter long tube manifold install and other engine work so didn't take many of the whole engine before. You'll get the idea though! I'd already cleaned up the throttle body but that's all.
Took about 40 hours in total. Resprayed the valve covers, plates, coil packs, brake and water reservoirs and added mishimoto radiator pipes and BMR strut bar, piug leads and jackets. Added an over the radiator cold air intake. Just taking my time and being my usual ocd self about it. Whole new front suspension and all poly bushes and poly engine mounts. Custom exhaust with magnaflow mufflers and decat. It's not quite done yet.
































































.


----------



## superscrub (Sep 28, 2011)

Wow, that's a transformation.
Looking good


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's come up fantastically well. :thumb:


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

What a difference, good job there :thumb:


----------



## SwordfishCoupe (Oct 18, 2010)

Lovely job there and some nice upgrades. I used to love my Monaro (was a VZ 2006 model one of the late ones).


----------



## leehob (Jul 9, 2014)

Great job mate, looks so much better :thumb:


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Good work, fella! :thumb:

I'm guessing you get a LOT of wind-blown sand out there.


----------



## Beeste (Oct 25, 2005)

slim_boy_fat said:


> Good work, fella! :thumb:
> 
> I'm guessing you get a LOT of wind-blown sand out there.


Yep! It's got to be up there among a detailer's worst nightmares. Sand and worst of all dust.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

That looks heaps better, how long was it buried in the desert for?

What sort of power loss do you get with the heat?


----------



## Beeste (Oct 25, 2005)

Hey, Alex How ya doin buddy? How's life in NZ?


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

:wave: good, too much good living lol.

Hows the sand?


----------

